# XJ2025 Seatbelt does not stay tight



## Mackey39 (Sep 17, 2021)

New XJ2025 owner and my seatbelt does not stay tight and I constantly have to re-adjust it. I have a hilly property, so would really like to keep the rollover protection. Does anyone else have this issue? I am more worried that it is a design problem and sending back in for service will result in the same situation. Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Mackey39,
It's been a hot humid summer, I wonder if a bit of mold or such is causing the belt to slip? Have you tried extending it and giving it a bit of a scrub?
Otherwise, if it looks like a cheap unit, you can pick up an aftermarket belt that should bolt right in.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Agri Supply has them in their online catalog, very inexpensive too.

Having said that, in 30 plus years of farming, I've never wore my seatbelts, in fact, when I replaced the seat on the OS tractor, I removed the seat belt entirely. I rely on my tight butt factor to know when things are getting squirrely.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Mine works great no problems. I would have the dealer just replace it. Free is nice.


----------



## Mackey39 (Sep 17, 2021)

Mrsig said:


> Mine works great no problems. I would have the dealer just replace it. Free is nice.


I will talk with the dealer for sure as I am quite sure it is not supposed to loosen itself. And I agree, free is nice!


----------



## Mackey39 (Sep 17, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Hello Mackey39,
> It's been a hot humid summer, I wonder if a bit of mold or such is causing the belt to slip? Have you tried extending it and giving it a bit of a scrub?
> Otherwise, if it looks like a cheap unit, you can pick up an aftermarket belt that should bolt right in.


Thanks for the tip, but unfortunately this is not the case. Tractor is brand new off the lot with no signs of growth or dirt.


----------



## Mackey39 (Sep 17, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Agri Supply has them in their online catalog, very inexpensive too.
> 
> Having said that, in 30 plus years of farming, I've never wore my seatbelts, in fact, when I replaced the seat on the OS tractor, I removed the seat belt entirely. I rely on my tight butt factor to know when things are getting squirrely.


I will keep this in mind if the dealer doesn't replace with a working belt.

That being said, I have 0 years of farming and 0 years of tractor experience. I have a lot of time on a 10k forklift, but its definitely not the same since my wheelbase on this tractor is nothing compared to the 10k. This thing feels tipsy all the time, and that's even with the liquid ballast I had put in. I am sure I will get more comfortable down the road for sure...but I don't want my first squirrely experience to be a rollover!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The more gizmos you have the more that can go wrong. I would take the seatbelt off and throw it in the swamp.
Free is good.


----------

